# Ducky Migrates North: It was all a big misunderstanding.



## JahDucky (Mar 26, 2009)

My mom sat me down in the backyard and told said to me:
"Honey, I can see that you are stressed out. Lots of young moms get tired out and quit and I don't want that for you. I see your doing a great job with your son. He is always happy. But I want to give you something that most of those other young moms don't get. I want you to travel."

Stupid me I took it as a judgment call on me. Kind of like she was trying to call me a bad mom without hurting my feelings. Even though she said she wasn't calling me a bad mom like 5 times total. I ended up saying some very hurtful things to my mom. She kicked me out.

My boyfriend and I ended up sleeping in his truck bed under the camper shell in the Wal-Mart parking lot until we got kicked out of there. It was nice. No complaints from me. It was great for my boyfriend and I to bond and figure out that we could be madly in love no matter out financial situation. Plus if we ever had to live in space i could totally sleep in a space sleep pod.  

On one of the more sunnier days we went out bought some cheap beer and sun bathed in one of the bigger local parks(Mooney's Grove Park, Tulare, Ca: It's a beautiful park and I suggest if your ever in the area check it out). It was a glorious day. Nothing could go wrong...and it didn't.

My boyfriend got a call from Alaska and it was his best bro. It was time for us to separate temporarily. He was moving. We tried to get things put back together with my mom and myself. So my mom and I made a deal. I was to stay in her house as long as I looked for work and went to school. So I got on the ball and took care of that.

My brother and I were sitting in the living room and he picks a fight with me. My mom insists that my brother did nothing wrong...eh I can't explain. I'm getting all worked up and you would've needed to be there to understand my rage. I ended up telling her exactly what I thought of her and said fuck it I'm traveling. The only way my family has ever been a happy one was when we were separated. I bought a bus ticket to Eureka.

I was only going to be in Eureka for a week or so because Ravie and I were going to travel. She ended up putting it off which was fine by me. I got to spend more time in Eureka making friends and learning more about myself....like how much I hate dirty Arcata hippies...I am sooooo not eco friendly. Ive been in Eureka checking out the rave scene and loving it. Realized that I am a jr. alcoholic not a druggie in the making. 

I am getting ready to hit the road again. Everybody says that it wont be the same in Eureka without me...I though that was weird. I never though I had that big of an impact on people. But I hope to teach new people in new places and learn even more about myself and by the end of this journey be a well rounded woman.

I miss my son so very much. But I know that being away from him for this short period of time is going to make his life a better one in the long run. Having a whole family. Mom, Dad, and baby boy. 

I travel for the ones I love.
Ducky


----------



## Ravie (Mar 26, 2009)

awww well done.:cheers: sorry about the delay too. drunken accidents take a while to fix.


----------



## JahDucky (Mar 26, 2009)

No problem. It was better that you delayed. Now my fiance has a job so he can afford so once im in Seattle i wont be waiting around for very long.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 26, 2009)

well as long as it all works out


----------



## Ravie (Mar 28, 2009)

haha i'm telling ya, this is a rad chick. and who are you to tell her to write more? i DEMAND a new story from arrow!!!!! lol


----------

